# 2.7T starts without clutch??



## Down The Rabbit Hole (Mar 27, 2014)

my girlfriend got in my car after i asked her to start it and she did so from the passenger seat so obviously didn't have the clutch depressed.. does that point to a failing clutch? or a clutch sensor? is it normal for these cars? i've never tried to start a manual without my foot on the clutch so i don't know if certain cars are just "special" or whatever. any response would help.


----------



## caljr4 (Feb 24, 2010)

Down The Rabbit Hole said:


> my girlfriend got in my car after i asked her to start it and she did so from the passenger seat so obviously didn't have the clutch depressed.. does that point to a failing clutch? or a clutch sensor? is it normal for these cars? i've never tried to start a manual without my foot on the clutch so i don't know if certain cars are just "special" or whatever. any response would help.


I should not start with out the clutch pedal pushed down. I'd check and replace the switch or look at a wiring diagram. Safety issue for sure


----------



## tonytomasi (Aug 15, 2013)

Someone either hot wired the clutch switch or paperclip ed it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

